# Easton Lightspeed nocks



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Litespeeds or any other carbon arrow, I like to use appropriate sized inserts and G-nocks. In the case of most carbon arrows, including the Litespeeds, you would choose Easton CB bushings. Be advised that G-nocks come in two different groove sizes; .088" and .098". In most cases you want the larger. Smaller ones are made for strings with less strands and/or smaller serving. The color would be your personal choice.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I use the super 3d nocks inserted directly into the shaft with great results


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I switched to the gnocks and unibushings. Hoping it will save me some arrows in the long run.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I use unibushings and G nocks really good arrow for the price,and you can get them just about anywhere.


----------



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

*g nocks......*

get some g nocks and unibushings to fit an easton acc 360.....
they fit in the lightspeeds PERFECT!
the nocks that come with lightspeeds ARE crap!ukey:


----------



## mase (Feb 21, 2003)

*pin nocks*

gold tip .246 pin nocks and pins,it makes those arrows indestructable.

mase


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

I didnt like the nock the arrows came with and I too switched to the Unibushing and G-nock combo and it is awesome.


----------



## ask (Mar 3, 2007)

Have you thought about "accunock"s?they are extremely accurate!(I don't know if they will fit your arrows.)


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Beiter*

I shoot Beiter Hunters in mine and will never shoot any other nock. They cost a little more than most but are well worth it IMO.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I went with the bushing and g nock also . Does help to save the arrow


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I shoot litespeeds and like them, but not the super nocks they come with. I switched to the "tune a nock". I don't think that is the correct spelling but that is what they are called. They slide right in a litespeed shaft,but they don't offer much protection so after getting some arrows busted I switched to CB unibushing and G-nocks. Still get great flight just a little more weight than the "tune a nocks".


----------



## The Spoiler (Nov 20, 2005)

*nocks*

just like everybody else i to shoot the lightspeeds and use the unibushing and the g-nock it will save your arrows if they are hit ( im living proof of that ha ha) which in turn save you $$$$$$$$ .:set1_draught2: :cheers:


----------



## Beeteam2557 (Feb 24, 2007)

How do the nocks save your arrows if they are hit?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Beeteam2557 said:


> How do the nocks save your arrows if they are hit?


Hi I use Gnock & bushing how they save your arrows is the bushing or nock will be hit ( usually the nock get busted ) but will deflect the arrow that hits it. Quite often when you look at the arrow with busted nock the bushing will have a dint in it. Bascially they stop a robin hood


----------

